# Getting sick of my GERD



## Sapphmonster (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all,
I am currently on 60mg of nexium a day and gaviscon after meals and am still getting burning and gross taste in my mouth. I don't regurgitate much but it's still gross. I also have dyspepsia and ibs d so life ain't fun right now! Any ideas?


----------



## daydreamer123 (Mar 14, 2013)

You and I are in the same boat: I have GERD and ibs as well. You should make an appointment with your GI and explain what's going on. Maybe he/she can prescribe a stronger medication. This was what mine suggested, but the pain was bearable so I opted out.


----------

